# Normal Ear or cartilage broken



## bharatkanjani (Aug 2, 2011)

when she came our home at 8 weeks her ears were erected and now at 10 weeks her ears are down and this condition since last 4 days....... please help me


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Normal. Ears do all kinds of crazy things until they are done teething. Read some threads in this section http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

100% normal  Have a look at the forum dedicated to puppies ears for reference pics and lots of good info but generally they stand erect and go floppy continually for several months. It's fun to watch them change daily!


----------



## Maddie's dad (Jun 28, 2011)

my pups ears are doing the same thing, but shes 4-5 months old (estimate... rescue) im starting to worry though since its getting to be crunch time with her ears going up. they are up sometimes but they are down most of the time. she seems to have really soft ears :[ looks like your puppy will be fine though! very pretty little pup!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Normal.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Very normal. When puppies are teething their ears can go all weird (one up/one down, both down, one over/one down, etc). Check out this thread -- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85854-ears-up-photos.html


----------

